# Us poor folk



## John Bishop (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey guys! Had to go to the local lumber yard, and stopped by the Sears service center to see if they had any goodies, The had some recon tools there and I picked up a 2hp plundge router $48.00 1 yr warranty Model # is 315.175342. Seems to be a pretty good router, will let you know when I get to use it John :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like it's a good deal... if it works OK.

Yeah... let us know how it goes...

Good luck.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I know lots of guys that can purchase top of the line tools but for stuff they might now use real often they often buy recon tools. They can be a great deal and usually are. Good luck on the router! As Bobj would say, can't have enough routers! 

Corey


----------

